
Randomizing Religion: The Impact of Protestant Evangelism on Economic Outcomes - Gimpei
https://www.nber.org/papers/w24278
======
Gimpei
Ultra brief summary of findings: teaching Protestant values to ultra-poor
Filipinos raises their income by 9%!

